# Police Officer Leonard Reed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Leonard Reed

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Cedar Park Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 18, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* 1277
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 18, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Leonard Reed was killed in a motorcycle accident on Arrow Point Road. He had just completed a traffic stop when his motorcycle struck a curb, causing him to be thrown to the ground.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to internal injuries a short time later.

Officer Reed had served with the Cedar Park Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Cedar Park Police Department
911 Quest Parkway
Cedar Park, TX 78613

Phone: (512) 260-4600

_*Please contact the Cedar Park Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Reed


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## thinblueline (Aug 24, 2010)

You are not forgotten. Your family is in our prayers.


----------

